# Stocking 10 gallon



## BettaFishLuver (Feb 5, 2012)

I want to put 6 neon tetras and 3 pygmy cories with my betta in his 10 gallon. Is this over stocked? I think platies would be cool too but I have to do more research about them first.


----------



## BettaFishLuver (Feb 5, 2012)

Instead of neon tetras would cardinal tetras be better? Also I saw some bloodfin tetras would they be compatible with a betta?


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Neons are too active for a 10 gallon. And cardinals are just bigger neons!! lol Pygmy cories like groups of 6, and you could just 6 with a betta in a 10 Gallon.  Platies are usually compatible. I think you could do 3 or 4 with a betta in a 10 gallon. Make sure you have all of one gender or a 2 or 3 female to every 1 male ratio if you get platies.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Mo has put together a very good guide on compatibility:
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=97337

You should check that out to see all of your options.


----------



## BettaFishLuver (Feb 5, 2012)

So what about 6 pygmy cories and 2 female platies? I want colourful fish in my tank any other suggestions would be great.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I'd get male platies. Females could be pregnant when you get them home and can keep dropping eggs for up to 6 months.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BettaFishLuver (Feb 5, 2012)

Ok so 2 male platies and 6 pygmy cories. Sound good?


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

and lots of hiding places! yup ^-^


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

That would overstock your tank. You are still very limited in a 10 gallon. A 10 gallon can really only fit a betta and another school. If you get fish like neons, you want them to be in the biggest group you can as if they are kept at their minimum, or the minimum people say on here, they will most likely nip.

You could house neons, about 7 no other fish besides your betta, provided your tank is fully cycled, you understand their needs, and keep up with water changes. One thing to understand, from being bred so much, neons have terrible immune systems and will usually die within a year via crappy genetics.

Don't get all males, they will fight. Female plagues would work better. Usually when they give birth, they have babies not eggs, usually the other fish and the mother will eat the babies. Just have a petstore take them or cull them.

Forgot to mention, cories, like most bottom feeders, need a sand substrate. If you have gravel and aren't willing to trade it for sand don't get cories.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

+1 to kfryman 
IMO having platies and cories would be overstocking. I think you should choose between the two.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

I would say in a 10 gallon with 1 betta you would only want about 5-6 more fish, and since platies and cories are shoaling fish, it would have to be one or the other if you want a happy non fighting tank, also neons are a little too bully-able (IMO)if your betta decided he wanted his tank back to himself, so I would say your best bet are platies because they are quite hardy fish and can stand up for themselves, dont get all males, they will kill each other because there are no females to breed with, I would say 4female 2male


----------



## BettaFishLuver (Feb 5, 2012)

I kind of want some kind of algea eater or bottom feeder though.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

In which case the cories are fine, just make sure you get a group of 5-6 of them so your betta will find it hard to target them!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow, missed the whole betta part of this thread. Sorry guys. I agree, one school.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

If you want an algae eater certain types of shrimp would be the est bet. Animal and cherry both work week and are very cheap. Most algae eaters get huge! They are also poop machines since they eat so much. Some types of fish occasionally eat algae.

Remember the more stocked your tank is the harder to maintain as there is more ammonia being put in the water, so more work for you.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Amano shrimp * 
Or a nerite snail.


----------



## BettaFishLuver (Feb 5, 2012)

Yeah I wanted some small schooling fish and a algea eater. Would I be cutting it close with something like 6 ember tetras and a cherry shrimp with my betta?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

6 ember tetras would enjoy soft water, otherwise they will be pale. They will be fine with a betta.
Shrimp numbers really don't affect the tank, so you could get 6-7 of them as well.. just note that some betta enjoy eating them.


----------

